# Daytona Area



## pops3497 (May 31, 2009)

Heading to Daytona on the 14th for family vacation. Any "best bets" for pier and surf action? Any advice on locations, baits, etc. are appreciated. I'm a novice pier and surf angler who'll probably be bringing a 10 year old boy and 13 year old girl along.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Take A1A South and go past Dunlawton Ave in Daytona Beach Shores. Sunglow pier is on the left about 1 1/2 blocks past Dunlawton. You'll see a sign that says "Crabby Joe's". That's the pier and they have free parking. Just past Dunlawton, on the right, before you get to the pier is the Fishin' Shack if you need any bait or tackle.


----------



## johnrr (Mar 12, 2010)

*daytona area*

Good luck to you and yours. Just like u I'm heading there for first time too aug 1st. Let me know how u did and where or where not to go. } would greatly appreciate it, ty. John.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

johnrr said:


> Good luck to you and yours. Just like u I'm heading there for first time too aug 1st. Let me know how u did and where or where not to go. } would greatly appreciate it, ty. John.


I will also be headed there Aug. 1st, so please post your results. Fished Sunglow last year and had a blast. Met some great old timers- they are the best- who had no particular place to go, were in no rush and were very patient with newbys like my wife and me!


----------



## pops3497 (May 31, 2009)

*Heresy*

Lots of drama and no fishing during the family vacation. Sorry I can't provide results and sorrier I didn't get to fish...I'll have to wait until my Jekyll Island PURE FISHING trip in September. It will be four days of nothing but PIER and SURF!!!!!


----------



## Jox (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm a college student living in Deland. I don't know but am I allowed to fish right on Daytona Beach? As in the same place I swim? I've someone do it once or twice and I really want to catch a pompano.


----------

